# 2 1/2 ft bench



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

for 8 ft ceiling . do they still make them?


----------



## Rico1982 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes. There an aluminum bench. at your local Home Depot. They are called werner work platform. 44$ here in Texas. They should be by the ladders.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I could never hang rock without an aluminum walkup bench. With these two guys can complete a full 12 on a ceiling without moving.


----------

